
Who would be willing to fly in a pilotless plane? Hardly anyone - ourmandave
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/08/07/who-would-be-willing-to-fly-in-a-pilotless-plane-hardly-anyone.html
======
honestlyreally
Perhaps reframing the question to include remote piloting for take off and
landing.

Pilots are needed for small fraction of flight time, and air travel continues
to boom.

